# brown discharge



## Hyades (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,

This is two days after getting our BFP.  Last night I had a bit of CM which was slightly brown and again this morning.  I had this also days 9,10 and 11.  I realise that it was probably implantation blood then but what would this be?  Is it normal? I know brown means old but what from as it has stopped and then started.

The crazy thing is that at day 8 I was worried because there was no spotting now its the other way round - there is just no pleasing some people!           xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Brown discharge is generally less concerning than fresh red blood.  It could be, as you say some left over blood from implantation.  However, if it carries on over the weekend, go and see your gp.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

